# explore - выяснить?



## Kolridg

В научных фильмах c русской озвучкой наверное каждому приходилось слышать такую фразу как "Это те вопросы, которые нам предстоит выяснить." Для полноты примера приведу такое вступление к фильму: "Как происходила эволюция видов на Земле, что стало причиной их неоднократного вымирания. Это те вопросы, которые нам предстоит *выяснить.*"  Вопрос вызывает глагол "выяснить". Обратимся к словарю для определения значения "explore", как видите это "исследовать" (эквивалентное "изучать") и "выяснять". То есть, такой авторитетный словарь, как Cambridge, тоже считает, что "выяснять" это подходящий перевод. Но не кажется ли вам, что все-таки правильно было бы сказать "Это те вопросы, которые нам предстоит *изучить*", а не "выяснить"? "Выясн*ять*" было бы еще ничего (можно выяснять, но ничего и не выяснить), а вот "выясн*ить*" определенно говорит о положительном результате в этом предложении.

Все-таки *выяснить* это "сделать ясным", "получить ясное представление о чем-либо", "сделать известным, понятным", и при этом если мы "исследуем" или "изучаем" что-либо, необязательно, что результатом станет полностью ясная и понятная картина изучаемой области или предмета, другими словами положительный результат никоим образом не подразумевается. Мы можем собрать какие-то сведения в ходе изучения, но не сможем из них что-то понять вообще. Например, в ходе изучения египетских пирамид мы сфотографируем тексты, записанные в виде иероглифов, но не сможем их прочитать, так как вид данных иероглифов до сих пор не знаком ученым, и таким образом ничего *не* *выясним, *хотя и* изучали *пирамиды, или иероглифы.

В моем примере ниже также не предполагается, что беседующие между собой ученые смогут что-то конкретно "выяснить" в ходе диалога. Возможно, все-таки русский перевод "выяснить вопрос" подходит для другого английского словосочетания, где вместо "explore" будет другой глагол, но что-то я не могу найти, как ни странно, ни одного примера перевода "выяснить вопрос" в своих контекстных словарях Lingvo и Context Reverso. Как сговорились - либо примеров, как в Lingvo, просто нет, либо как Context Reverso, сыпет ерундой в ответ, такой как "clarify question" и другими недоразумениями. Поэтому можно сказать, в нем примеров тоже на этот счет нет. Поиски по find out question, figure out question также не дают результатов.

explore (Cambridge dictionary Ru-Eng):

to think about something very carefully before you make a decision about it
исследовать, выяснять
We're *exploring* the *possibility* of buying a holiday home.

_Понимаю, что тут немного не о том пример и приводится "выяснять", а не "выяснить", но фраза из фильмов, которую я привел в начале и отсутствие других значений у explore по-видимому делает этот пример подходящим к заданному вопросу._

Мой пример, который перевожу:

"Without invoking a narrow or specialised point of view, can the mind, the nature of consciousness, its relationship to human suffering, and the potential for change be understood? These are the questions *to be explored* in this dialogues."


----------



## Rosett

По-английски ближе всего в данном контексте _выяснить_ будет _to find out. _Есть и другие варианты:

*выяснять*

несов. - выяснять, сов. - выяснить
(вн.; узнавать) find out (d); ascertain (d); (прояснять) clarify (d), elucidate (d), clear up (d); (устанавливать) find out (d)

Просто слово _вопрос_ имеет другой смысл, не сочетающийся нужным образом с этими вариантами. Например, _to clarify questions_ можно перевести дословно как _прояснить вопросы. _Но это не будет _выяснением вопросов._


----------



## Vadim K

Я бы перевел "_Вот (те) вопросы, которые будут *изучены* в этих диалогах_".


----------



## Maroseika

Если речь о научно-популярном фильме, вряд ли там буквально будут изучаться столь серьезные вопросы. Я бы перевел просто будут _рассмотрены _(или, что кажется более точным, _нам предстоит рассмотреть)._


----------



## Rosett

Kolridg said:


> These are the questions *to be explored* in this dialogues.


Тогда можно перевести как _вопросы, ответы на которые будут обсуждаться/выясняться в …_


----------



## Kolridg

Еще может быть, в предложении "Это те вопросы, которые нам предстоит выяснить" слово "выяснить" употреблено в переходном значении "выяснить"="изучить, исследовать"? В словарях на этот счет ничего нет, но все-таки это еще не говорит о том, что такое значение исключено.


----------



## Rosett

_Вопросы_ ещё можно _разбирать_.


----------



## nizzebro

Kolridg said:


> Еще может быть, в предложении "Это те вопросы, которые нам предстоит выяснить" слово "выяснить" употреблено в переходном значении "выяснить"="изучить, исследовать"? В словарях на этот счет ничего нет, но все-таки это еще не говорит о том, что такое значение исключено.


Что-то связи не вижу. Вроде как "высветить", что ли?
В любом случае проблема в слове "вопрос", которое, как синоним к "предмет/тема", представляет эту тему не со стороны исследуемой сущности, а со стороны исследователя, аналогично таким понятиям, как "задача" или "проблема".
Так что, я думаю, "выяснить вопрос" - просто бездумно применяемое сочетание, которое не надо использовать. 'Explore', видимо, проблемы не вызывает, так как подпадает под категорию "сканирования области" (а вот 'examine', наверное, вызвал бы - это уже скорее "проверка" чего-то конкретного, как и "выяснить").


----------



## pimlicodude

А как же зондировать? Можно зондировать вопрос? Это конечно заимствованное слово....


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> А как же зондировать? Можно зондировать вопрос? Это конечно заимствованное слово....


Понять можно, но звучит не очень хорошо - как канцеляризм (офисный жаргон). Зондируют почву - как буквально, так и фигурально.
Но в любом случае "зондировать вопрос" будет означать выяснение возможностей решить тот или иной вопрос.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> "зондировать вопрос" будет означать выяснение возможностей решить тот или иной вопрос.


_Зондирование_ означает только изучение возможности постановки того или иного вопроса на обсуждение, а вовсе не его решения. То есть, это этап, предваряющий не только _выяснение вопроса, _но и его постановку.
Например:

«Кто-то должен зондировать почву, задавать вопросы, обличать существующие предположения и проливать свет на сложные моменты.»

«Сейчас он активно зондировал почву на предмет предоставления дяде должности советника при короле английском.»


----------



## Maroseika

Не могу с вами согласиться и не вижу, каким образом эти примеры иллюстрируют ваше толкование данного выражения. Я бы исходил из словарного определения, например: "Заранее, предварительно разузнавать о чём-либо с целью определить меру возможностей на успех в намечаемом деле, предприятии" (Словарь фразеологизмов).


----------



## nizzebro

Проблема опять в том, что "зондировать" + "вопрос" - само по себе несостоятельное сочетание смыслов.
Но таких фраз полно, так как их запускают в оборот чиновники со слабыми способностями к формулированию идей (если вообще у них есть идеи), и они компенсируют это внешней броскостью фраз.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Не могу с вами согласиться и не вижу, каким образом эти примеры иллюстрируют ваше толкование данного выражения. Я бы исходил из словарного определения, например: "Заранее, предварительно разузнавать о чём-либо с целью определить меру возможностей на успех в намечаемом деле, предприятии" (Словарь фразеологизмов).


То же определение, только в профиль.
- предварительно разузнавать -
прежде, чем в принципе ставить вопрос, и ещё потом его выяснять.

Я думаю, что вам нетрудно будет сравнить эти три этапа последовательно.


----------



## Kolridg

pimlicodude said:


> А как же зондировать? Можно зондировать вопрос? Это конечно заимствованное слово....


Нет, как уже вам пояснили. Но скажите, find out a question - такое выражение это normal English? Т.е. я пытаюсь понять как же все-таки на английском сказать "выяснить вопрос". Если это будет что-то другое, не explore issue (question), то все встанет гораздо яснее.
"Выяснить вопрос" - такое словосочетание не показывается в примерах прессы в поиске, что наводит на мысль, правильное ли оно по своей сути вообще, это выражение. "Выяснить ответ" - пожалуй это возможно, а вот вопрос выяснить...



nizzebro said:


> В любом случае проблема в слове "вопрос", которое, как синоним к "предмет/тема", представляет эту тему не со стороны исследуемой сущности, а со стороны исследователя, аналогично таким понятиям, как "задача" или "проблема".


При этом интересно, что лично у меня такая "тема" или "предмет обсуждения" обозначена именно вопросом в прямом смысле этого слова. И по-видимому большинство подобных "вопросов" (тем) представляются именно в виде вопросов. Т.е. видно отсюда и стали называть такие "темы" "вопросами".

Without invoking a narrow or specialised point of view, can the mind, the nature of consciousness, its relationship to human suffering, and the potential for change be understood? These are the _issues_ *to be explored* in these dialogues.

П.С. Да, в оригинале все-таки, как здесь, issues, а не "questions": когда составлял тему немного ошибся, но суть не меняется.


----------



## pimlicodude

Kolridg said:


> Нет, как уже вам пояснили. Но скажите, find out a question - такое выражение это normal English? Т.е. я пытаюсь понять как же все-таки на английском сказать "выяснить вопрос". Если это будет что-то другое, не explore issue (question), то все встанет гораздо яснее.
> "Выяснить вопрос" - такое словосочетание не показывается в примерах прессы в поиске, что наводит на мысль, правильное ли оно по своей сути вообще, это выражение. "Выяснить ответ" - пожалуй это возможно, а вот вопрос выяснить...
> 
> 
> При этом интересно, что лично у меня такая "тема" или "предмет обсуждения" обозначена именно вопросом в прямом смысле этого слова. И по-видимому большинство подобных "вопросов" (тем) представляются именно в виде вопросов. Т.е. видно отсюда и стали называть такие "темы" "вопросами".
> 
> Without invoking a narrow or specialised point of view, can the mind, the nature of consciousness, its relationship to human suffering, and the potential for change be understood? These are the _issues_ *to be explored* in these dialogues.
> 
> П.С. Да, в оригинале все-таки, как здесь, issues, а не "questions": когда составлял тему немного ошибся, но суть не меняется.


These are the issues to be explored: вот это наш круг рассмотрения. (У Солженицын в "Двести Лет Вместе" есть такой раздел в предисловной части книги "Круг рассмотрения".) круг рассмотрения≈the scope of the discussion.


----------



## pimlicodude

Maroseika said:


> Если речь о научно-популярном фильме, вряд ли там буквально будут изучаться столь серьезные вопросы. Я бы перевел просто будут _рассмотрены _(или, что кажется более точным, _нам предстоит рассмотреть)._


Я забыл что Маросейка уже порекомендал слово "рассмотрение" в этом смысле - да, круг рассмотрения у Солженицына, это просто еще один пример того же слова.


----------



## nizzebro

"Круг рассмотрения" звучит неполно без поддержки контекста, и в роли обычного шаблона я бы ожидал "круг рассматриваемых задач/вопросов/проблем...". Кроме того, "круг" придает дополнительный смысл "отобранный/ограниченный набор".


----------



## Rosett

Вот ещё хорошее выражение из сегодняшних новостей :
_Обсудить проблематику
Обсуждение проблематики
Путин обсудил с Болсонару проблематику глобальной продовольственной безопасности_


----------



## Kolridg

Rosett said:


> Вот ещё хорошее выражение из сегодняшних новостей :
> _Обсудить проблематику
> Обсуждение проблематики
> Путин обсудил с Болсонару проблематику глобальной продовольственной безопасности_


На мой взгляд, это ближе к discuss, talk over, talk through (своего рода в нарастающей степени по уровню серъезности и тщательности обсуждения, если в общих чертах).


----------



## Rosett

Kolridg said:


> На мой взгляд, это ближе к discuss, talk over, talk through (своего рода в нарастающей степени по уровню серьёзности и тщательности обсуждения, если в общих чертах).


Ну а мы что здесь обсуждаем?


----------



## Kolridg

Rosett said:


> Ну а мы что здесь обсуждаем?


Не могу особенно чем-то возразить. Но можно задаться вопросом, почему все-таки в оригинале это идет как "explore issues", а не "discuss issues". Мне кажется explore больше подходит именно для какого-то философского рассмотрения вопросов и т.п., а discuss для обычных обсуждений, для обозначения общего смысла "обсуждать".


----------



## pimlicodude

Kolridg said:


> Не могу особенно чем-то возразить. Но можно задаться вопросом, почему все-таки в оригинале это идет как "explore issues", а не "discuss issues". Мне кажется explore больше подходит именно для какого-то философского рассмотрения вопросов и т.п., а discuss для обычных обсуждений, для обозначения общего смысла "обсуждать".


Explore issues подчёркивает такую дискуссию, где ворпосы обсуждаются экспериментально, как открыватели новых земель. Вы знаете выражение blue sky thinking - это мышление без ограничений? то есть, где всё можно подниматься, обсуждаться. У мультитрана это творческое мышление. у нас также есть эксрессия to think out of the box/outside the box - вне коробки. Explore avenues to resolve a problem - как люди в заблюждении, скажем в середине леса, которым нужно внимательно рассматривать все возможные авенью к выходу.....


----------

